# Panne disque dur externe plusieurs solutions?



## philverm (7 Juin 2009)

Bjr,j'utilise un disque dur  externe LACIE comme sauvegarde ,c'est un modele IDE RAID (double disque) qui ne monte plus sur mon bureau,il semble que ce soit la carte qui soit HS,alors comment recuperer mes 2 disques dur? Existe il un boitier Raid IDE vide dans lequel je peux reintaller mes Disques? Ou bien puis je les installer en interne dans mon G5 ? mais je ne sais pas si il y a 2 emplacements dispo en plus de l'original?Le but de tout cela est de recuper toute ma musique enregistré sur ces diques!! Merci pour tout bon conseils ou infos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

Bon ben pour les installer dans le G5 Impossible les disque Lacie sont en IDE et le G5 en Sata! Donc seul solution trouver un boitier  vide IDE RAID mais lequel?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

De quel niveau de RAID s'agit-il ? Il est possible que la lecture d'un seul disque monté dans un simple boîtier externe IDE suffise à récupérer les données.


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juin 2009)

philverm a dit:


> ne monte plus sur mon bureau,il semble que ce soit la carte qui soit HS



question bête: tu ne les vois pas dans d'utilitaire de disques ?
car une fois mon disque éxterne ne montait pas sur le bureau mais il suffisait de cliquer sur monter dans l'utilitaire de disques.


----------



## philverm (7 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> De quel niveau de RAID s'agit-il ? Il est possible que la lecture d'un seul disque monté dans un simple boîtier externe IDE suffise à récupérer les données.



Non j'ai essayé cela ne marche pas il affiche qu'il ne peut lire ce disque? Je pense qu'il ne marche pas l'un sans l'autre sans les reformater ce que je ne veux pas tant que j'ai pas recuperé mes docs! J'ai trouve un boitier Raid Ide,Boitier Externe AluBoxDuo 2 * IDE 3.5",de chez AC/ Rayan pour 69euros! je vais essayer de les remonter dedans en priant que ca marche! Merci je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## philverm (11 Juin 2009)

Bon mauvaise nouvelle j'ai installé mes deux disques dans un boitier tout neuf Raid Ide et quand je l'allume ,l'ecran m'affiche ce disque ne peut etre lu sur cette ordinateur?? Pourquoi ne reconnait il plus mes diques qui fonctionnait avant dans le boitier Lacie jusqu'a la panne? Je pourrai evidement formater comme l'ecran me le propose mais je pers alors toute mes données deçu!! si quelqu'un a une idee lumineuse? Merci d'avance!!


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2009)

Soit dit en passant, tu n'as pas répondu à la question de savoir quel était le niveau de RAID. S'il s'agit d'un RAID1, les données sont dupliquées, pour plus de sécurité. S'il s'agit d'un RAID0, les données sont assemblées (entrelacées), de façon à augmenter la vitesse des transferts.


S'il s'agit d'un RAID0, il est possible que les deux disques soient tout bonnement inversés. Il suffirait alors de brancher le premier à la place du second, et réciproquement.

Sinon il peut y avoir plusieurs explications possibles, comme par exemple un mode d'adressage des données  différent entre le nouveau et l'ancien contrôleur.


Quoi qu'il en soit, rien n'est perdu tant qu'on n'a pas la preuve formelle que les disques sont HS. Par ailleurs, Mac OS X contient des outils qui peuvent nous aider à diagnostiquer et à régler le problème.


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, rien n'est perdu tant qu'on n'a pas la preuve formelle que les disques sont HS. Par ailleurs, Mac OS X contient des outils qui peuvent nous aider à diagnostiquer et à régler le problème.



Bjr,
j'ai le même souci j'ai un LaCie 1T il ne sagit probablement pas de la crte les disques sont en Raid0 à quels outils penses-tu ?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2009)

Il est possible d'accéder directement au contenu des disques au travers des fichiers logiques _/dev/rdisk*_ (où * désigne le numéro du disque ou de la partition).

Sous Terminal, la liste des disques et des éventuelles partitions peut être obtenue avec la commande :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
Il n'est pas nécessaire que le disque puisse être monté ni qu'une partition soit reconnue pour y apparaître.


L'accès au fichier logique permet de regarder le contenu du disque (avec la commande _hexdump_ par exemple) afin de l'analyser, ou de le recopier (commande _dd_) afin d'en récupérer des parties et le cas échéant effectuer des traitement dessus.


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

je n'ai jamais utilisé le terminal mais ton explication est bonne si j'ai un souci je t'en reparle (essai immédiat) merci
pierre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

voilà ce que j'obtient, mais le Tera ne semble pas là ? je l'ai branché en USB2 mais je peut aussi le brancher en ethernet 

Pierre-Antoine:~ pierreantoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *149.1 GB disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       148.7 GB  disk0s2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------

voilà ce que j'obtient, mais le Tera ne semble pas là ? je l'ai branché en USB2 mais je peut aussi le brancher en ethernet 

Pierre-Antoine:~ pierreantoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *149.1 GB disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       148.7 GB  disk0s2


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> voilà ce que j'obtient, mais le Tera ne semble pas là ?


Effectivement. Il aurait dû apparaître sous /dev/disk*1* . Cela signifie probablement qu'il y a un problème d'interface ou d'alimentation électrique du disque. L'alimentation électrique insuffisante est le problème le plus courant sur les disques externes alimentés par la prise USB.


NB: Pour préciser ce que j'ai écrit au-dessus, si un disque ou une partition apparaît sous le nom /dev/disk* avec la commande diskutil, on utilise le nom /dev/*r*disk* (le *r* signifiant «raw» = brut) pour accéder directement à son contenu.


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

sinon avec le terminal peut-on accéder au serveur qu'est mon bigdisk meme s'il n'apparait pas via la voie standard .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------

en fait il est alimenté c'est un disque externe avec interface Usb et ethernet d'ou ma question précédente. quand je le cherche avec "se connecter à un serveur je ne le voit plus avant il fonctionnait. je ne sais pas pourquoi il est tombé en panne mais j'ais compris qu'il avait (système RAID 0) l'un des deux dsik qui avait un problème de secteur defecteux !


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2009)

Je crains que le problème soit beaucoup plus sérieux qu'un simple secteur défectueux, car cela ne  peut pas mettre les interfaces hors service...


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

en fait j'ai trouvé sur le net le moyen d'en savoir un peu plus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWNq5rAhZ9Y j'ai été installé les disk dans un PC qui a une carte sata et fait l'opération (en lecture seule). les disques sont visibles, j'arrive à créer une image disque mais elle stop au secteur 17 donc je récupère 500 Mo puis ça s'arrête !
voilà à quoi ça ressemble dedans !


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2009)

Les interfaces SATA semblent donc fonctionner. S'il y a par ailleurs un secteur défectueux, et vu qu'il s'agit d'un RAID0 (dont le but est d'accroître la vitesse et non pas de créer une redondance comme dans le RAID1), il est normal qu'on ne puisse pas reconstituer les données d'origine.

Il faudrait donc pouvoir lire les disques malgré le secteur défectueux, afin de tenter de remplacer ce dernier (s'il n'est pas d'une importance vitale ou s'il peut être reconstitué, il y a encore de l'espoir)

Sur Mac, si le périphérique n'apparaît pas dans la liste donnée par _diskutil_, c'est peut-être qu'on l'a « éjecté » lorsque le message « n'est pas lisible sur cet ordinateur » est apparu. Sinon ça signifie que c'est l'interface entre le contrôleur du disque et le Mac qui est HS.

Il faudrait voir s'il est possible finalement d'accéder à _/dev/rdisk1_. Sinon il faudra faire les manipulations en branchant les disques sur une interface SATA. Et si on fait ça sur PC, il faudra alors également trouver les outils logiciels adaptés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

La première manip est de déterminer l'ordre, le facteur d'entrelacement, et peut-être aussi l'offset de départ du RAID0.

On doit en tout premier lieu repérer les secteurs système, dont le contenu et la position sur le disque sont riches en informations. Ces secteurs font un bloc entier (généralement 512 octet, soit 200 en hexadécimal).

L'aspect de ces secteurs système est très reconnaissable, et dépend du type de système installé.

Lorsque le partitionnement est de type MBR (Windows, MSDOS, etc), les secteurs système se terminent par les octets 55 AA (en hexadécimal). On peut distinguer d'une part le MBR (Master Boot Record) qui doit être le premier du disque reconstitué, et qui contient la table de partition de l'ensemble du disque, et d'autre part les différents secteurs de boot placés au début de chaque partition référencée dans la table du MBR. Il est également possible que le partitionnement soit le résultat d'un chaînage de plusieurs tables de partition (partition primaire+partitions secondaires), mais je n'entrerai dans le détail que si cela s'avère nécessaire.

Lorsque le partitionnement est de type Apple standard, c'est le début des secteurs qui est caractéristique. On trouve au début les lettres "ER" puis par la suite les lettres "PR" pour chaque secteur correspondant à une partition.

Il existe aussi un partitionnement GPT, introduit en même temps que l'EFI et qui permet aux nouveaux Macs de supporter à la fois les partitions Apple et Microsoft. Le premier secteur est un MBR, et chaque partition GUID commence par le texte "EFI PART".

La documentation officielle de chacun de ces formats peut être trouvée sur Internet.



En ayant déterminé la position finale que doivent occuper chacun de ces secteurs, on peut dans la majorité des cas déjà déterminer l'organisation des blocs entrelacés du RAID0, et donc savoir comment reconstruire le disque logique à partir des deux disques physiques.

Par la suite il faudra reconstituer le disque logique, puis trouver le secteur défectueux et l'identifier pour savoir si l'on peut s'en passer ou bien le reconstruire. La manière de procéder dépend des possibilités matérielles qui nous sont offertes. À discuter...


----------



## philverm (13 Juin 2009)

Heu la je rentre dans le cercle des experts! je suis un peu largué,bon mes disques apparaissent dans utilitaire disque et quand je fais verifier,il m'affiche verification du volume "disk3s6"Erreur:la tache sous jacente a signalé un echec a la fermeture et sur volume non HFS verifié:les volumes necessite des reparations!??
que dois-je faire? Réparer le disque?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

philverm a dit:


> que dois-je faire? Réparer le disque?


Difficile à dire. On ne sait toujours pas s'il s'agit d'un RAID0 ou d'un RAID1. Et dans le premier cas, on ne sait pas si les disques ont été rebranchés dans le bon ordre et si le contrôleur RAID fonctionne avec les bons paramètres d'entrelacement...

Ce message d'erreur peut être le fait d'une erreur ponctuelle sur le disque RAID correctement reconstitué, et alors la réparation pourrait être tentée (quoique le fait que la partition soit indiquée « non HFS » ne soit pas encourageant... si c'est une partition Microsoft - MSDOS ou Windows - mieux vaudrait confier le travail à un outil sous Windows).

*Mais* ce message peut être aussi le signe que le RAID ne reconstitue pas les données correctement, et dans ce cas la réparation pourrait signifier une *destruction* des données contenues dans le disque. 


Donc tout d'abord, *s'agit-il d'un RAID0 ou d'un RAID1 ?* (Dans le doute, il suffit de lire la capacité indiquée sur les l'étiquette des disques physiques. Dans le cas du RAID0 [ajout des disques par entrelacement] elle représente la moitié de la capacité du disque logique final, et dans le cas du RAID1 [redondance] elle représente une capacité identique - à peu de chose près. )

Avais-tu bien *au moins six partitions* sur ton disque (ce que suggère l'indication « disk3s*6* ») ? Et dans ce cas* les cinq partitions précédentes sont-elles lues correctement en totalité* ?

Enfin, *quel était le format* de cette sixième partition ? FAT, NTFS, Apple ?


----------



## PrrAntoine (13 Juin 2009)

bonjour,
Pascal d'abord merci pour ton aide.
bon j'ai refait l'opération diskutil et voilà le résultat (ça n'était encore jamais apparu comme ça !)

Disk Utility Tool
Utility to manage local disks and volumes.
Most options require root access to the device

Usage:  diskutil <verb> <options>
     <verb> is one of the following:
     list                  (List the partitions of a disk)
     information | info    (Get information on a disk or volume)
     listRAID              (List RAID masters and members)

     unmount               (Unmount a single volume)
     unmountDisk           (Unmount an entire disk (all volumes))
     eject                 (Eject a disk)
     mount                 (Mount a single volume)
     mountDisk             (Mount an entire disk (all mountable volumes))
     rename                (Rename a volume)

     enableJournal         (Enable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)
     disableJournal        (Disable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

     verifyVolume          (Verify the structure of a volume)
     repairVolume          (Repair the structure of a volume)

     verifyPermissions     (Verify the permissions of a volume)
     repairPermissions     (Repair the permissions of a volume)
     repairOS9Permissions  (Repair the permissions for the current
                                Classic boot volume)

     eraseDisk             (Erase an existing disk, removing all volumes)
     eraseVolume           (Erase an existing volume)
     reformat              (Reformat an existing volume)
     eraseOptical          (Erase an optical media (CD/RW, DVD/RW, etc.))
     zeroDisk              (Erase a disk, writing zeros to the media)
     randomDisk            (Erase a disk, writing random data to the media)
     secureErase           (Securely erase a disk or freespace on a volume)
     resizeVolume          (resize a volume, increasing or decreasing its size)

     partitionDisk         ((re)Partition a disk, removing all volumes)

     createRAID            (Create a RAID set on multiple disks)
     destroyRAID           (Destroy an existing RAID set)
     checkRAID             (Check a RAID set for errors)
     enableRAID            (Convert a disk to a degraded RAID mirror set)
     convertRAID           (Convert a RAID 1.x (pre-Tiger) to a RAID 2.x (Tiger))
     updateRAID            (Update the settings of an existing RAID)
     addToRAID             (Add a spare or member disk to an existing RAID)
     removeFromRAID        (Remove a spare or member disk from an existing RAID)
     repairMirror          (Repair a damaged RAID mirror set)

     diskutil <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

je viens d'essayer la commande _checkRAID_ mais finalement je ne suis pas certain de bien procéder ?
Dans la fenètre du terminal je copie _checkRAID_ le colle après le $ et enter et voilà la réponse :
Pierre-Antoine:~ pierreantoine$ checkRAID
-bash: checkRAID: command not found


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

Pour _diskutil_, tu as simplement oublié ou mal tapé le mot qui suit le nom de la commande. C'est donc le mode d'emploi en anglais de _diskutil_ qui s'est affiché.

Pour _checkRAID_, qui est en fait une option de _diskutil_ et non pas une commande à part entière, la syntaxe est :
	
	



```
diskutil checkRAID
```
Si tu n'as pas de RAID en marche, tu auras la réponse :
	
	



```
RAID SETS
---------
No RAID sets found
```


----------



## PrrAntoine (13 Juin 2009)

effectivement la réponse est :
No RAID sets found

donc en clair c'est forcément la carte qui est morte ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> donc en clair c'est forcément la carte qui est morte ?


Non, pas forcément. Peut-être, mais pas nécessairement. Ça pourrait être n'importe quoi qui empêche le fonctionnement du périphérique, comme un problème d'alimentation, un câble abîmé, voire un fichier système endommagé...


----------



## PrrAntoine (13 Juin 2009)

alors à ton avis qu'elles solutions ai-je pour récupérer mes données ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> alors à ton avis qu'elles solutions ai-je pour récupérer mes données ?


Après nouvelle réflexion, je pense qu'il faudrait que tu insistes avec le logiciel de reconstitution du RAID que tu as indiqué. En effet, la récupération stoppe à 500Mo, ce qui correspond bizarrement à 2x512 blocs de 512 octets... Peut-être que le blocage pourrait disparaître avec un paramétrage différent du logiciel.


Sinon, la solution, je l'ai donnée déjà un peu plus haut, dans les grandes lignes.

Il faut pouvoir :
1- récupérer d'une manière ou d'une autre le contenu des disques physiques,
2- reconstituer le contenu des secteurs défectueux lorsqu'ils sont absolument nécessaires,
3- reconstruire le disque logique à partir des deux disques physiques.

Pour le premier point, tu as pu constater que les disques semblaient pouvoir fonctionner, en les branchant directement sur une interface SATA. Il faudrait donc par ce biais, soit sur PC soit sur Mac, faire une copie image de leur contenu sans être gêné par les secteurs défectueux. La copie devra donc être réalisée par morceaux, entre chacun des secteurs impossibles à lire.

Pour le second point, il faudrait analyser les secteurs récupérés afin de déterminer à quoi peuvent correspondre les secteurs endommagés, et tenter ainsi de les reconstituer s'ils sont indispensables au système. J'ai également donné quelques principes plus haut.

Pour le dernier point, on peut mener cette reconstitution logiciellement directement à partir des copies, ou bien en réécrivant la copie corrigée du disque endommagé sur un disque neuf et en remontant celui-ci dans un RAID.


Mais avant d'en arriver là ou d'entrer dans le détail, il faudrait reprendre les choses dans l'ordre comme je l'ai indiqué (re-tenter la reconstitution du RAID avec d'autres paramètre, chercher à sauvegarder le contenu du disque qui a les secteurs défectueux...).


----------



## PrrAntoine (14 Juin 2009)

je vais ré-essayer avec une carte sata dans une autre machine.
que veux-tu dire quand tu parles d'autres paramètres ?


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> que veux-tu dire quand tu parles d'autres paramètres ?


L'ordre des disques («_Drive1_» et «_Drive2_»), l'offset de départ («_Start sector of the RAID..._») et le nombre de secteurs par blocs («_Block size_»).


----------



## PrrAntoine (14 Juin 2009)

bonsoir,
bon j'ai installé mes disk dans un mac pro chez un voisin. quand j'ai mis les deux l'écran se gelait immédiatement. je les ai alors essayés l'un après l'autre. seul un des deux à laissé la machine démarrer et avec Data Recover II j'ai lancé une récupération pour voir là à mon grd étonnement j'ai récupéré un gros paquets de fichiers lisibles ce qui m'a surpris car je pensais qu'il y avait une partie des octets sur un disk et l'autre sur l'autre. par contre le disque défaillant plante le Mac Pro ??

je ne sais pas pourquoi, c'est peut-être lui qui contient les info RAID ou un bout de système ??


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2009)

Même s'il s'agit bien d'un RAID0, il n'est surprenant de pouvoir récupérer des fichiers. En effet, l'entrelacement des données est réalisé au niveau des blocs de secteurs. Si les blocs ont une taille de 512x512 octets, alors on peut relire 256Ko d'affilée sur un même disque.

Si le deuxième disque plante le Mac Pro, c'est peut-être qu'il contient la table de partition, ce qui incite le système à analyser la structure du disque afin de monter les partitions automatiquement. Mais comme les partitions et le système de fichier ne sont pas complets (et pour cause, il en manque la moitié), il survient une erreur inattendu qui plante Mac OS X. Pour lire ce disque-là, il faudrait déjà empêcher le «montage» automatiquement... mais je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant.

Donc comme tu dis, c'est lui qui doit contenir un bout du système.


----------



## philverm (14 Juin 2009)

Merci pascal de ta patience! Alors je vais essayer de repondre a tes questions car je n'y connais pas grand chose mais au moins j'essaye! Alors les disques Maxtor 6 B200P on exactement la meme capacité 189,9 Go donc je pense qu'il sont en Raid 0,sur un des 2 la carte de partition est apple,sur l'autre il n'y a rien de marqué et il n'etait pas partitionné donc pourquoi 6 partitions?? Sinon ce n'est pas disk 3s6 mais disk 2s6 meaculpa!
J'ai essayé de faire "reparer le disque sur chaque mais toujours le meme message d'erreur Utilitaire disque a interrompu verification disk2s6 car l'erreure suivante est survenue:"la tache sous jacente a signalé un echec a la fermeture" Voila tout ce que je peut dire pour l'instant! C'est grave docteur?


----------



## philverm (15 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Difficile à dire. On ne sait toujours pas s'il s'agit d'un RAID0 ou d'un RAID1. Et dans le premier cas, on ne sait pas si les disques ont été rebranchés dans le bon ordre et si le contrôleur RAID fonctionne avec les bons paramètres d'entrelacement...
> 
> Ce message d'erreur peut être le fait d'une erreur ponctuelle sur le disque RAID correctement reconstitué, et alors la réparation pourrait être tentée (quoique le fait que la partition soit indiquée « non HFS » ne soit pas encourageant... si c'est une partition Microsoft - MSDOS ou Windows - mieux vaudrait confier le travail à un outil sous Windows).
> 
> ...


Avant tout merci pour ta patience,j'ai repondu hier mes je ne vois pas moi mon message alors au rique de me repeter,je repond a tes questions; les 2 disques ont exactement la meme capacité donc Raid 0,un est en master et l'autre en slave un seul apparait formaté apple l'autre indique non formaté par contre il n'etait pas partitionné je suis donc surpris des 6 partitions?? dailleur je me suis trompé c'est Disk 2s6 et pas 3s6!,J'ai essayé de faire "reparer disque" rien ne se passe mais toujours le meme message d'erreur "la tache sous jacente a signalé un echec a la fermeture"Voila j'espere que c'est pas desesperé car j'ai toutes mes compos de musique dessus!!


----------



## PrrAntoine (16 Juin 2009)

BONSOIR,
finalement j'ai été patient et en attendant un peu les deux disk sont montés sans geler le Mac pro !
j'ai commandé un ddinterne 500Gg pour cloner le disk 1 j'espère que le problème de secteur defaillant ne va pas aussi planter le clonage !?
je reprends le fil dès que j'ai le DD
encore merci

PS: voilà ce qui est visible dans le terminal

/dev/disk1
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: FDisk_partition_scheme                    *465.8 GB disk1
   1:           Linux Native                    464.8 GB  disk1s2
   2:             Linux Swap                    125.4 MB  disk1s5
   3:           Linux Native                    7.8 MB    disk1s6
   4:           Linux Native                    7.8 MB    disk1s7
   5:           Linux Native                    125.5 MB  disk1s8
   6:           Linux Native                    713.8 MB  disk1s9
/dev/disk2
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:                                           *465.8 GB disk2


----------

